# looking at getting a horse as a free lease opinions please



## promiseacres (Jan 25, 2013)

So....a few days ago I responded to this ad. http://swmi.craigslist.org/grd/3511473191.html I asked typical questions about the mares background and why she needs a "refresher" ect . Gal emailed me back she is only 4....shown in driving 4h as a 2 yr old then ridden some last summer....so asked if we could come ride/drive her....well even though she included the info about a cart and harness she told me it had been too cold to get a harness fitted to her (didn't know if she had a harness that even fit) and was waiting for warmer weather to do anything with her....so...now I don't know if its worth pursuing.... I would assume icould at least ride her....

I am not "really" in the market for a horse but have been wanting a riding horse for trails since we moved to our area 2 yrs ago....I rode 4h trails and competed all 4 yrs in collage....I don't consider myself a trainer but have trained some....I dont deal well with a bucking horse but love ground work and know there's no perfect horse. This mare would be enjoyed for my whole family...driving and riding. My ideal horse would be safe and sane enough to have my kids ride in a buddy seat and to pony my sons mini at times.. also safe to drive on the dirt roads around us. What I have heard of haflingers is that they are usually calm and not flighty....but they are very smart.  Being so young could be good but bad too....I like that we could lease her before we would have to make a purchase decision....sad that she has already had atleast 2 diff owners (the girl who showed her in 4h and now this gal) but with the horse market flooded its woo common for horses to have many more owners... time for me is an issue and we do live on a budget but we make our own hay and have pasture space for a big horse... my kids are 1 and 4....hey keep me busy as a Sahm. Dh likes the critters. But isn't keen on pasture ornaments...he works a lot and riding has never been  " need" 
 so many horses out there needing homes  
should I pursue...?


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 25, 2013)

I agree with your DH "isn't keen on pasture ornaments". But if you're going to use it that's differant. I have a saying around my place "if I can't eat it, I'm not feedin' it". Just my opinion, and you know what they say about that.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 25, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> I agree with your DH "isn't keen on pasture ornaments". But if you're going to use it that's differant. I have a saying around my place "if I can't eat it, I'm not feedin' it". Just my opinion, and you know what they say about that.


I wish I could be that way....though I see on your signature you have mini weeners.... snicker I hope you're not going to eat them  (sorry couldn't resist a poke)


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 25, 2013)

I did say that it was my saying, didn't I? Those dogs are Shelly May's idea


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Karma (Jan 25, 2013)

Why not train your mini horses to drive? You say riding is not a huge "need" and you already have them, just tossing out another idea. I know our combined driving harnesses come in a size for minis and we have sets for 2 and 4 horses so if you have 2 it is likely more than enough to pull you and your two sons or hook them up single and you and your husband each take one of the boys with you. I probably wouldn't ask for any hard hill work but on a flat area they should be more than capable of pulling 2 adults or an adult and 2 smaller children. You can probably find used single harnesses on craigslist in a mini size pretty easily and a harness maker can convert them for a pair. 

I've leased before and I don't love doing it. If you do it, be sure to get a contract and EVERYTHING in writing from standards of living they expect to liability issues to how long you are leasing her for so they can't find a crap reason and break the contract suddenly.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jan 25, 2013)

This is a BAD deal.  Here is why.
1. That haflinger is overweight.  I can clearly see a crest on it's neck.  Add in the footing shown in the photo around the hay feeder, I will bet hard cash that pony already has laminitis.
2. The pony is only 4 and has already been driven (AS A 2YO!) and ridden.  That is too young if you want a horse that will have a healthy life.
3.  It is only 4.  It doesn't need refresher.  It needs training.  You have been out of horses for a while.  You are MUCH more likely to get discouraged, and or hurt, getting back into horses with this one.
4. Based on the answers, assume the horse has ZERO training unless otherwise proven.
5. 4YO horses are not "Safe and sane enough ..." for buddy seats.  

I see red flags all over the place.  LOOK ELSEWHERE!


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 25, 2013)

I just took a peek at the horse. I'm with sawfish.
Way too fat.
Easy keepers like this sometimes are found to be insulin resistant. Lots of vet bills.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 26, 2013)

I have to say I personally have never heard so many people so worried over an overweight horse...usually its the opposite...

Is insulin resistence issues that common you can determine from a photo? I guess I just see a typical haflinger but I will admit to not being super familiar with the breed. I used to live in amish country and I don't recall many "thin" haflingers.  Her lack of experience is def the biggest factor against getting her... 
thanks for the input.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree, it is difficult to make assumptions based on one photo.

From what I can see, though this horse needs to be kept on dry lot. Its where the fat deposits are located that is of concern.


----------



## Oakroot (Jan 27, 2013)

I am concerned that they would let a driving newbie (I assume from the post) hook a cart up to a green horse. Driving is one of thee most dangerous things you can do with a horse. You take a dumb panicky animal and strap a weapon behind it, and you have a recipe for some serious accidents. I would not take this horse on unless you plan to do so with the help of a trainer.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok to clear some stuff up, 2 of my minis *I* am training to drive currently. 1 is 30", 1 is 37" so they won't work as a team very well, I have them each as individuals b/c of they're personalitys. I do have a foal due out of the 30" stallion  this summer, so a potential team mate to him...we will see. So yes a team of minis is not out of the question for driving the family around. Yes I agree driving is dangerous. This horse was shown in 4H successfully in driving, I guess I see that as beyond green in driving, though yes it sounds like she's green as a riding pony.  With my minins I am very familar with keeping horses on dry lots. We have 5 dry lots and I'm being a stay at home Mom, I can very easily rotate my horses on pasture for as many hours as appropriate onto pasture during the "grazing" season. My DH makes grass hay only for my minis. So that is the draw of a horse like this, even my sheep get very littel grain. I don't want any animal that needs pounds of any feed to keep their condtion. I did train a riding horse about 10 years ago and am very familiar with ground driving and introducing a cart. I do have local friends I can ride their horses.. but any try horse crazed person knows that's not the same.   During college I not only rode ISHA (different horses to compete on , most I'd never ridden before) I worked a summer on a Peruvian farm helping a trainer and I also worked for a arabian/saddlebred trainer for 2 years. So while I "way" out of shape I'm not a newbie. 

Emailed the gal (BTW she also had a very well broke 17 year old APHA mare she's willing to do the same with, but she's 15.3!) and we're going to wait for some nicer weather and she mentioned having a trainer out to evaulate the haflinger more. So that's where we stand. I know a free lease has potential to get nasty but I've had some issues buying horses then they dont' work out, then what do you do? You have to resale or trade, ect, tired of that cycle. IMO I don't feel a 14 day "trial" is long enough... plus not many people I know do those. As a 15 yr old I bought a really nice well mannered APHA gelding, got him home and he was absolutly CRAZY! They'd drugged him. NOw I know how to tell if they are drugged but... stuff still happens. They get nasty at feeding time, they have some odd habit that's not easily breakable or dangerous to my kids. Even if I go with an aged horse at this time which I'd be ok with for the right one it still could potentially have some "issue" that makes it unusable. The "right" 4 year old has potential to be a 4H when my kids are ready, to be a horse we could enjoy for 20yrs. According to the owner this mare has good ground manners that is a great start IMO. 
Thanks again for the input.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sounds like you can handle whatever arises. If the lady is willing to just lease the horse, what the heck.
If it don't work out no worries


----------

